# Glock 19 Mags Super Tight?



## Lucas3 (Apr 3, 2014)

Hey Guys,

Hoping you can help me out here. I just bought a Glock 19 G4 and tried loading the mags. Here in NY we are limited to 10 Round Mags and I can't seem to load the 10th round. I even tried with my Lula and feel like its going to break if I crank down on it any harder so each mag is only loaded with 9 rounds for now.

How many cycles will it take for these mags to loosen up so I can easily load all 10 rounds?

Thanks in advance!

-Lucas-


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Maybe never! 

It's typical of Glock to make absolutely sure that an eleventh round will never be loaded into one of their restricted capacity magazines. The last time I was forced to endure this sort of nonsensical legislation was during the '94 AWB. 

Same thing! I found that after a month, or two, I was finally able to force a tenth round into place; but, I shied away from carrying 10 rounds in these restricted capacity magazines because I was worried about jamming up the pistol on that absurdly tight tenth round. 

I NEVER carry to full magazine capacity + one. Why? Because my Marine, 'uncles' were not trained that way by the Corps; and they, in turn, trained me in the same way as they had been. Know what? After more than 60 years of using magazine-fed weapons I've learned that THEY TRAINED ME RIGHT! 

Don't run your vehicle when the engine is cold; instead, always give it 3 minutes to warm up, first; and don't stress your semi-auto pistol by stuffing it as full of cartridges as you possibly can. Instead, be sure to place your first three shots COM, and you'll be fine! :smt002


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

NY says you can't have but 7 rounds in your magazine anyways. That state is for the birds. I will never go back nor spend money in that state.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

shaolin said:


> NY says you can't have but 7 rounds in your magazine anyways. That state is for the birds. I will never go back nor spend money in that state.


A Federal Judge upheld most of the so called "safe act" but struck down the 7 round magazine limit in his ruling. NY for now is a 10 round magazine state.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Lucas3 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Hoping you can help me out here. I just bought a Glock 19 G4 and tried loading the mags. Here in NY we are limited to 10 Round Mags and I can't seem to load the 10th round. I even tried with my Lula and feel like its going to break if I crank down on it any harder so each mag is only loaded with 9 rounds for now.
> 
> ...


GD has very good advice. You may try loading 9 for now and keep them loaded for a week or so. Don't try to force anything. If after a week in time they don't load easier and/or more importantly you feel resistance by the slide when racking in that first round, by all means download one and keep it at 9. I'd rather be less one than a malfunction right off the bat in an SD gun.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

denner said:


> A Federal Judge upheld most of the so called "safe act" but struck down the 7 round magazine limit in his ruling. NY for now is a 10 round magazine state.


That is a bit of relief for them I suppose. I wish SCOTUS would say that a Magazine is protected just as the guns held by the masses are suppose to and do away with Magazine limiting.


----------



## Lucas3 (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys. I'll stick with 9 rounds per mag. Like Glock doctor said, first three shots COM is the way to go.


----------

